
The US Has Generated More Electricity from Renewables Than Coal - gok
https://interestingengineering.com/the-us-has-generated-more-electricity-from-renewables-than-coal-for-the-first-time-ever
======
masonic
... _in the month of April 2019_ , and for the first month ever.

